

Oil Firms Hit by Hackers From China - petethomas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703716904576134661111518864.html

======
pasbesoin
In the '80's it was the Japanese (back when this meant physical access, and
not necessarily the oil industry).

If companies -- particularly companies with these kind of resources -- haven't
figured it out by now, I don't have much sympathy for them.

A decade or so ago, I knew a geologist who was regularly consulting with
overseas teams via AIM. I tried to convince them to at least go with a third
party client offering a plugin for encryption, but they couldn't be bothered.
(Not to mention concerns WRT email.)

